# Agencies



## Mitch Scott (Mar 5, 2013)

Hello all

We lived in Torrox Costa for over a year but had to return prematurely last Sept due to job loss and therefore no income...
I have tried to get suitable employment in the UK but it's way harder than the so called experts reckon it is, so with this in mind I am now turning my efforts back to Spain. 
My request is - can anyone recommend good recruitment agencies or similar for opportunities in southern Spain? I can turn my hand to most things having previously worked offshore as an engineer and I have also worked as a technician on military aircraft.
Any help/advice welcome

Thanks!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Mitch Scott said:


> Hello all
> 
> We lived in Torrox Costa for over a year but had to return prematurely last Sept due to job loss and therefore no income...
> I have tried to get suitable employment in the UK but it's way harder than the so called experts reckon it is, so with this in mind I am now turning my efforts back to Spain.
> ...


Infojobs.net is a well recognized job site and probably the most widely used. Other than that I would recommend searching out companies and looking on their sites for jobs advertised and apply directly to them.

However, xabiachica posted this on a recent thread ( http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...have-realistic-chance-finding-work-spain.html
)


> This article has a graph of unemployment rates across Europe as of last October - that might be a starting point as far as looking for work in Europe is concerned.
> 
> Only Greece has worse unemployment than Spain. Top 5 (lowest unemployment) are
> 1. Germany
> ...


and I think it's essential that you know what you are up against. The employment situation, especially for under 25's is infinitely worse in Spain than the UK


----------



## Mitch Scott (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for the reply
I always knew the job situation wasn't/isn't good in Spain but as the saying goes you don't know until you ask... it might lead to something, it might not.
here's hoping and fingers crossed!?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Las Palmas Gran Canaria is expanding its oil rig, and oil exploration vessel servicing, perhaps with your previous experience in the oil industry……………?

Google, Oil Servicing Las Palmas there are several sites, and well, you never know :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mitch Scott (Mar 5, 2013)

Brilliant Hepa!

I'll give it a look and you never know...?

THANKS!!!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Mitch Scott said:


> Brilliant Hepa!
> 
> I'll give it a look and you never know...?
> 
> THANKS!!!


Keep us posted with your progress...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Mitch Scott said:


> Brilliant Hepa!
> 
> I'll give it a look and you never know...?
> 
> THANKS!!!


As I said, look at the companies themselves and see what they have to offer...
Repsol, Cepsa, CASA, Iberia...


----------



## Mitch Scott (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi guys
I've sent off CV etc to everyone linked to the oil industry but due to the global downturn no one is getting back to me, I guess anytime soon...
I'm still very open and optimistic of a sideways move into another industry and would literally consider anything!


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Mitch, the oil crisis is international and the likelihood of finding a job is rather dim. I have Spanish friends who are petroleum geologists who were laid off a year ago and remain so. Rather grim industry right now. In the US gas prices are now below a dollar a gallon in some states.


----------



## Mitch Scott (Mar 5, 2013)

I know the state of the industry is dire on a global scale. I was working offshore Africa...
I'm not hung up on offshore work as that industry will be dead for some years to come job wise, but it's depressing to think how few opportunities there actually are out there for someone like me looking to do something different.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Mitch Scott said:


> I know the state of the industry is dire on a global scale. I was working offshore Africa... I'm not hung up on offshore work as that industry will be dead for some years to come job wise, but it's depressing to think how few opportunities there actually are out there for someone like me looking to do something different.


 You have a point. I have a close friend that was working off Gabon. I have another friend that was recently working with a Spanish company offshore in the Basque country as an electrician. If young enough you can wait it out due to the industry cyclical nature. I lost a bunch on oil in the Stock market when it crashed in the early 90's. Man, I wrote off the losses for years on my taxes. The US market is doing well now. In re to doing something different, you just need to go for it.


----------

